# May Day! Arizona Get Together



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

May day! May day! We need to have a get together and quick. Heck, how about in May?

If everyone would like to get together to talk shop, bounce ideas around or just shoot the breeze, how about on May 2nd?

Well have goodies galore and if you would like to bring some haunt props to show off, that would be kewl.

To RSVP and get directions, turn your URL towards azhaunters.com.

See ya there.


----------

